# Westray Craft Fair



## linkshouse (12 Oct 2017)

It's the annual craft fair on the 4th November on Westray. That seems to have come around quickly and caught me a bit unprepared. I was working on another Clydesdale and Colt intarsia which some people may have been following on my blog, but I've had to abandon that for a little while and start beavering away making bits for the fair.

Here are some of the bits I've made so far...







There are some small pendants, we'll see how they go.






These are laser burned and then cut out on the scroll saw. The odd shaped/burned one in the bottom centre is a depiction of the Westray Wife (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westray_Wife)

Another departure from my intarsia work, that I'm quite pleased with and hope will do well, is these dried flower vases -












These are from the Steve Good vase book, of course, it is the wood that makes them (no pun intended).

Regards

Phill


----------



## Claymore (12 Oct 2017)

.........


----------



## donwatson (12 Oct 2017)

A good selection there Phill. I like the bandsaw boxes.

Don W


----------



## linkshouse (12 Oct 2017)

Claymore":33mqcang said:


> excellent Phill, agree with ya regarding the wood its beautiful.......is it Iroko?



The dark one (largest) is Umbila (whatever that is) and Oak. The others are spalted sycamore that I cut up last year and dried in my homemade kiln for the faces and "other" wood for the middle.

Regards

Phill


----------



## digerman (12 Oct 2017)

some nice stuff there hope you do well at the fair


----------



## NazNomad (12 Oct 2017)

Love this one...


----------



## linkshouse (13 Oct 2017)

NazNomad":1tsef9ni said:


> Love this one...



Thanks.

As I say though, I think I was lucky with the wood.

Phill


----------



## Claymore (13 Oct 2017)

.........


----------



## linkshouse (13 Oct 2017)

Claymore":2ud8rpts said:


> what about a Puffin vase Phill? made the same but shaped like a Puffin or maybe same shape vase with a Puffin cut into it?
> They look great and you shouls have no problem selling them.



Hmm, that's worth exploring.



> ps Ruth has just gone delivering the Intarsias and left me in charge of Rory or should that be Tasmanian Devil going by his teeth lol



We're still waiting for pics :roll: 

Phill


----------



## Claymore (13 Oct 2017)

...........


----------



## linkshouse (14 Oct 2017)

What a little beauty Brian. He's a puppy, of course, he has plenty of energy! Worth being knackered for though eh?


----------



## linkshouse (15 Oct 2017)

Claymore":1rb1u0el said:


> what about a Puffin vase Phill? made the same but shaped like a Puffin or maybe same shape vase with a Puffin cut into it?



Your wish is my command...






Grand idea.

I've rustled up some key racks too. The puffin theme continues here.






These are painted with watercolour paints and then sprayed with Chestnut Satin Lacquer.










Hope you like them.

Regards

Phill


----------



## Claymore (15 Oct 2017)

...........


----------



## Sheffield Tony (15 Oct 2017)

I'd have bought your puffin key hooks. Very cute.


----------



## linkshouse (16 Oct 2017)

Claymore":22rxfq8p said:


> Brilliant Phill
> They look excellent especially the Puffin Vase lol a stroke of genius there!.



Ha ha, genius eh!



> My favourite is the Horse though it looks stunning and should sell well



Hopefully, as they are pretty quick and easy. Actually, the painting takes longer as the sawing but it's something a bit different again.



> Have you thought of making lamps using the vase technique maybe with LED lights or even a lamp fitting?



I fear the fittings would hike the price too much. Then there are the safety compliance requirements.



> What wood is the Puffin vase? its lovely and rich colour to it



The face and back are Umbila and the sides/middle are Sycamore.



> How about money boxes and clocks made using the vase technique too?



One to think on, I fear the fretworked are may be too fragile.



> Have fun



Aways. Isn't that the whole point :lol: 

Phill


----------



## redmoorphil (16 Oct 2017)

Lovely work - the puffins are just great.


----------



## AES (23 Oct 2017)

I haven't been in this section for a while, so a late comment, but I must say I really do like some of those vases Phill. Really nice looking wood (colours and grains) and lovely shapes. I guess none of them are watertight) (I DO realise the ones with the cut-outs wouldn't be)! But how about a thin epoxy coating on the insides of the others? Would it work reliably?

=D> 

AES


----------



## linkshouse (24 Oct 2017)

AES":2fkkvlw4 said:


> I haven't been in this section for a while, so a late comment, but I must say I really do like some of those vases Phill. Really nice looking wood (colours and grains) and lovely shapes. I guess none of them are watertight) (I DO realise the ones with the cut-outs wouldn't be)! But how about a thin epoxy coating on the insides of the others? Would it work reliably?
> 
> =D>
> 
> AES



They all have cutouts and to be honest I think it is as well as I doubt any amount of sealing would make them watertight. Having the cutouts makes it obvious (hopefully) that they are for dried flowers.

Regards

Phill


----------



## AES (24 Oct 2017)

OK, thanks Phill. I must have missed the cut-outs on the last couple! (But I s'pose one could fill the vases with plastic bags before putting the water in)!  

AES


----------

